# anyone seen the Alpine 6 series car?



## Patina (Apr 17, 2006)

http://autoshow.permaisuri.com/Content/Autoshow.asp?AutoID=20060505112952

tried to google it, could not find more information.:yikes:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

The horror...


----------

